# Roamio Plus Vox Mini and Mini best offer



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a Roamio Plus 3TB with PLS
Vox Mini
Mini
All three have remotes and power cord
all three are in perfect working order and I'm looking for the best offer or highest bidder
I will pay shipping
Thank You!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

As a batch, or are you open to offers on the individual items?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The pic shows two VOX Remotes. Is a USB Bluetooth/BLE dongle included for linking the 2nd VOX Remote to either the Roamio Plus or v2 Mini?


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I just looked around and I do not have the BT dongle. And yes i'm looking to sell the batch.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

_TiVo Roamio Pro (3TB) DVR Plus Mini Vox and Mini Ver:2 bundle. | eBay_


----------

